# Career as an NME photographer???



## day_dreamer2009 (Aug 27, 2009)

Freederm the skincare brand are giving some lucky people the opportunity to win a day in your dream career.

  They are offering competitions to win the following:

  -A day as an MTV presenter
  -A night as an NME photographer
  -A day as a look magazine fashion stylist
  -A day as a Choice FM radio DJ
  -A day as a Big Top 40 DJ presenter

  To enter the DJ and MTV comp you just need to send in a short video, and for the Look magazine and NME photographer you just need to send in an image  both no more than 5MB

  Competition ends 26th November so register on the site now and give it a go:

  Check out the details here; findmyfreedom.co.uk


----------

